# Cartridge does not recognize, Epson Stylus Photo 1390



## meronela (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a big problem with the printer DEM JET C3 (Epson 1390). I bought in This is 7mois. The button of the ink is still on. I changed several times black pine, head of original Epson cartridges. The light on the ink stays on. When I remove a cartridge, the computer indicates that a cartridge is missing, it recognizes the rest. But as soon as I put the cartridge it does not recognize all the cartridges. The seller does not want to exchange or refund my money. Do you have a solution for this failure ?? Help me.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

This section is for site issues however it sounds like if you reinstall/update your drivers it should correct
KN Community Support


----------



## Epson 1390 (4 mo ago)

What a silly answer... This is not problem of computer..., error apears just after start of printer.. not influenced by computer


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Epson 1390 said:


> What a silly answer... This is not problem of computer..., error apears just after start of printer.. not influenced by computer


If you have an issue with your printer, create a new post. This thread is 8 years old.


----------

